
'UK the worst place to live in Europe'  - newacc
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/world/uk/UK-the-worst-place-to-live-in-Europe/articleshow/5125621.cms
======
jacquesm
The real news from that is not how bad the UK did, but how well Poland did,
ahead of Italy, Sweden, Ireland and the UK.

That's quite amazing news.

